

Batching Mechanical Turk Jobs at the Command Line  - helwr
http://voxilate.blogspot.com/2009/10/batching-mechanical-turk-jobs-at.html

======
aantix
I've always thought that Mechanical Turk's command line w/ XML definitions was
overkill, so this goes a long way in getting simple tasks up and running
quickly..

On a side note, for any Rails developers out there I've developed the Turkee
gem, a library that great simplifies the process of getting your Rails forms
integrated with Mechanical Turk (<https://github.com/aantix/turkee>).

------
CoffeeDregs
Awesome... I've got some MTurk experiments brewing and this would be lovely...
but, TL;DR, where's the code? Here: <http://code.google.com/p/turkpipe/>

Seems like a dead project, but still nice to have the code.

------
mmastrac
This is a great bit of work. I've been looking for an excuse to do some
projects on MT.

------
j2d2j2d2
I have also worked with boto and mturk. Here is a code snippet where I create
a hit and then post it mturk entirely in Python.

<https://gist.github.com/740267>

